# Are You Catching Them on Purpose?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Told my wife I was going Carp fishing today on the river.I have a Bait I've used for years Corn Meal Mush with Molasses which has always worked but today I decided to use Strawberry Soda and Wheaties and Corn.

Get down there for some reason decided to Carolina Rig my Lines.Caught one on Corn but the other Lines they would get hold of the Bait and drop it.Thought just do like I always done just Hook and Bait No Weight.

Did this had one Hit 5 minutes later.Seemed they was biting Good on the Corn Meal and Molasses so I used this on two Poles.

Guy come by couldn't believe I was actually fishing for Carp??

Seen one Guy come in with 40 pound Flathead Catfish.

Two of them weighed 10 Pounds.One Buffalo.










Heat up the Oil!










big rockpile


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I would bite on the corn meal and molasses. I would like pan blackened catfish.

Have not been fishing in a long time. Nice catch.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> Now that I got myself a good pressure cooker I wouldn't mind catching a few carps and bufalos for dinner. I would like to get a bunch of them canned up for the next year. I got a feeling were in for a long drought like the dirty thirties, so it might be wise to stock up on as much food as possible.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Rock do they still have the roe in them? Have you ever tried making carp caviar?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I love carp. It is my favorite fish. We fillet then score them, bread and deep fry. Buffalo are really good.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Now that I got myself a good pressure cooker I wouldn't mind catching a few carps and bufalos for dinner. I would like to get a bunch of them canned up for the next year. I got a feeling were in for a long drought like the dirty thirties, so it might be wise to stock up on as much food as possible.


After I fixed my wife up some she said she would never Can another.



tinknal said:


> Rock do they still have the roe in them? Have you ever tried making carp caviar?


They was Full of Roe I always just fried it up but my Wife says it Pops too much.



mekasmom said:


> I love carp. It is my favorite fish. We fillet then score them, bread and deep fry. Buffalo are really good.


Yelp that's the way we do it.

I Love the way the fight had one make a Long Run then spit the Hook out.Had another Snap my Line.

big rockpile


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Rock, I love caviar and it is really easy to make. Great on crackers with a little cream cheese and it keeps well.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

One of Wheaties advertising slogans was "The breakfast of champions". Are you catching champion carp?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I like 'em smoked!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nimrod said:


> One of Wheaties advertising slogans was "The breakfast of champions". Are you catching champion carp?


That's funny I caught a 9 Pounder today that drug me 50 feet down the River Bank so maybe you are on to something there.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Big Rock, we use to use the flavored pop method also. But we would add a couple of drops of Anise oil while kneeding the dough. You got me wanting to go carp fishing now!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey Rock, what hook do you like for carp? We might travel down from the mountains to the low country soon where they have carp.


----------

